# October 11th, 2004: Christopher Reeve dead at 52



## Barliman Butterbur (Oct 11, 2004)

http://www.cnn.com/2004/SHOWBIZ/Movies/10/11/obit.reeve/index.html

Rest in peace.

Barley


----------



## Arvedui (Oct 11, 2004)

A sad day for all those who went home from the cinemas, and tried very hard to fly.  

RIP.


----------



## Astaldo (Oct 12, 2004)

Rest in peace


----------



## e.Blackstar (Oct 12, 2004)

Alas...Fare thee well, Superman!


----------

